# Calor Gas Prices C&CC



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

Just been to change a 6kg propane cylinder at the Devizes C&CC site.
They wanted £20.99 for it.
About a fortnight ago I changed one at my local camping shop and they charged me £16.99.
Is this a C&CC ripoff or have prices gone up 25% in the last 2 weeks

Does anyone know what the Caravan Club or others are charging?


----------



## Delores (Feb 21, 2010)

When we nealy but not quite (long story!) changed ours at a CC site back in March they told us £20 for the new light ones. Don't know about the heavy ones - sorry.


----------



## bluereiver (Jul 3, 2008)

Caravan club was £20.99 yesterday at Leyburn for Calor Lite


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes my last two recent calor lites were charged at Calors RRP £20.99 I guess you were ripped off!


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

...although you weren't alone - guy in a caravan next to me exchanged his at C&CC Windermere a couple of weeks ago - same price.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I think the charge for the heavy & light is the same - whatever it is, it's too much :roll: The clubs charge the normal Calor list prices.

I bought one a few months ago as my back up cylinder had run down (becuase I hadn't switched over to te gaslow one after running out :x )

horrible



:roll:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

No it is NOT the same. A premium of about £2.50 is charged on Lites only


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Apparently the site managers are running the shops for themselves and can charge what they like for stuff. 

They are only allowed to sell Calor by the club and they should sign a contract with Calor that has lots of clauses, e.g. the cylinders have to be kept, by law, in a steel locked cage and Calor insist it has to be in one of theirs at 3 grand a go. So I suppose they have to charge a bit more to break even over a season.

Some site managers get round this by buying the gas from other outlets and selling it on, so they're not tied into a contract, but then they are probably paying top dollar themselves for the gas.

Or, get a bulk tank or re-filllable system fitted and beat them all by paying around 70-75P a litre!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Calor*

To give an idea of cost elsewhere....

http://www.campingandcaravandirect....s-Cylinders/Calor-Gas-Cylinders-/c-1-105-120/ or http://www.painterssupply.co.uk/acatalog/Calor_Bottled_Gas.html

I think I paid £22.50 for a 13kg Calor on a CCC site a couple of months ago.

Russell


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

I use LPG from Calor at home, albeit in 47kg cylinders and prices have just gone up in the last week or so.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

calor's prices https://secure.calor.co.uk/OrderCalorCylinders/default.asp?PageType=propane


----------



## badger750 (Nov 1, 2009)

we got a 13kg bottle at easter from a park holiday site and that was £27.00 
terry


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

For a 19kgs on our site it is £32.50. We go to a local hire firm and they charge £21.

That is some difference.

Andy


----------



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

Sorry I misquote the Devizes price It should have read £20.30 for a 6kg heavy cylinder.
I,ve just arrived at the Slindon C&CC site and it's £20.99. I asked the warden about the difference and he says it,s because they only carry a small quantity and are charged delivery by the local supplier.


----------



## gb93616 (Oct 16, 2009)

We paid 24 quid for a 13kg calor bottle last week at a CC site. Had no idea if that was good or not, first time I'd bought calor and I was out of gas at the time. Looks like 24 quid was not too bad at all..


----------



## MikeH (Nov 10, 2007)

*Calor Gas prices*

I paid £19 couple of weeks ago in Morrisons for 6kg heavy cylinder. Didn't ask price of light cylinder, but usually about £2 dearer. 
Mike.


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Just had a gas tank fitted so no more overpriced cylinders for us. :lol: :lol: 

Oh, we use Calor LPG at home in a bulk tank and their price has just gone up by 5.5p per ltr. Just wish I could think up some safe way of filling my on-board gas tank from the bulk tank at home.

Landyman.


----------



## teamsaga (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi
last week a local calor agent wanted £25.90 for a 6kg calor lite.
Go outdoors sold me one for £18.90 but was increasing that day to £19.80.


----------



## palmero (Sep 9, 2008)

I bought 6kg tank gas (ergas) and it was £16.00. Was £15 two months ago and I'm in Northern Ireland. Don't use much though. Appears you ARE being ripped off. I usually try to replace my empty second tank at home before I go away next time. Vote with your feet and try to buy else where telling them why!


----------



## palmero (Sep 9, 2008)

I bought 6kg tank gas (ergas) and it was £16.00. Was £15 two months ago and I'm in Northern Ireland. Don't use much though. Appears you ARE being ripped off. I usually try to replace my empty second tank at home before I go away next time. Vote with your feet and try to buy else where telling them why!


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Annsman mentioned the price of gas for refillables... _*70-75P a litre!*_

Last October, we filled up our Gaslow tanks twice at the Co-op, at Broadford, on the Isle of Skye. The cost was 56.6p/L.

The maths is simple: let's assume that 1kg is 2 litres...

a 6kg Calor propane exchange for £20.99 works out at £1.75 per litre;
I filled at 56.6p per litre, which is less than ONE THIRD of the cost of the exchange.

The big giggle is that the large white tank at the Co-op, where I topped up twice, had the word CALOR stencilled on it!! :roll: :x

To entirely fill my 2 x 11kg (44 litres) Gaslow cylinders would cost about £25; 
The same amount of gas through cylinder exchange would cost £77!!! :evil:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
I buy 6kg propane cylinders from our local farmer gas supplier, he charges £13.50 for Mac gas..... Works for me!


----------

